# Discretionary or Systems trader - which one are you?



## aBadTrader (28 September 2016)

What's your style - how do you roll riding the price action highway?


----------



## tech/a (28 September 2016)

Both


----------



## aBadTrader (28 September 2016)

tech/a said:


> Both




Tech/a you are just a God among men  haha


----------



## tech/a (28 September 2016)

No I'm a Duck.


----------

